# Whole gator - how to  gut?



## michaelt1959 (Oct 13, 2019)

Anybody here have a good video on how to gut (not flesh out) a whole gator (about 15 pounder)?  We want to smoke it whole, but have been told the process of removing the gut is, well, messy and can contaminate the rest of the meat if not removed properly.   Can't find anything on how to gut it prior to stuffing it. Any pointers helpful. Thanks in advance ....


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 13, 2019)

Never gutted one nor would I eat the big ole lizard. Just me i guess. Maybe gut it like a deer. Hang with head toward the ground, slice him down the middle and let the guts fall into the #2 washtub then rinse thoroughly. Just a guess on my part.


----------



## PAS (Oct 13, 2019)

Several videos on youtube.  Google is your friend!


----------



## michaelt1959 (Oct 13, 2019)

Yes ... but not how to remove JUST the stomach,  intensines, liver,  unfortunately.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 13, 2019)

Sorry no can help. The last thing I gutted out was a alley cat in an anatomy and physiology class back in 79.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2019)

Like "Hawging It" commented:
Much like a Deer, either hanging or laying---Roll the organs out of the cavity, being careful not to cut or tear any organs, like Stomach, intestines, etc, etc.
Any animal not gutted carefully & properly can become contaminated.
Then wash it out & hose it real good.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2019)

michaelt1959 said:


> Yes ... but not how to remove JUST the stomach,  intensines, liver,  unfortunately.




I would think if you're going to smoke the whole Gator, you would want to remove everything from inside the creature, but the bones, meat, and some of the fat.

Bear


----------



## michaelt1959 (Oct 13, 2019)

Agree with you Bear ... probably going to hang it, slit the cavity very shallow so as to not pierce the lining of the stomach, etc., and then carefully cut out each organ individually and let it drop into a trough and just dump the waste back in our lake (where he has made his home).  

We plan to smoke whole, stuffed traditional cajun style and sewed up, belly down.  Probably going to use fresh Pecan as a fuel ......


----------



## mdntxprs (Oct 13, 2019)

I took mine to a butcher that knew what he was doing. It was 300# though.
Very good eating. Looks like pork.
Dont ever put it in a crock pot though....
OMG was that disgusting and stunk up the house.
Lol


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 14, 2019)

mdntxprs said:


> .
> 
> Dont ever put it in a crock pot though....
> OMG was that disgusting and stunk up the house.
> Lol



Alligator… in a Crock Pot?  LOL!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 14, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> Alligator… in a Crock Pot?  LOL!



Took a second, than hit me...That's hilarious!...JJ


----------



## rc4u (Oct 14, 2019)

just like deer has to have pelvicbone cut carefullyto remove anus ,you cant cut it off. and the rib cage cut to neck so you can cut and pull the throat then all comes out easy.. don't know if gaters have anus behind pelvic. you cant take short cuts there


----------



## michaelt1959 (Oct 14, 2019)

Well, thus far I have learned that it is going to be difficult to find one here in Texas as the season ended Sep 30.  I can buy frozen in several places (already skinned, etc.), but nothing undresed, so to speak.   Same for Louisiana I am told .... disappointing.  3/4ths of the fun is the processing if you ask me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2019)

OP wants to do a "Whole 15 pound Gator"---Then Crock pot comes up.
I want to see that Crock Pot.

Bear


----------



## michaelt1959 (Oct 14, 2019)

I am envisioning a 50 gallon drum retrofitted with a sealed element of some sort??? Kidding .....


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 14, 2019)

Crock.... as in crocodile.... "crock pot"... <SMH>


----------



## michaelt1959 (Oct 14, 2019)

Browneyes' bar must already be open @ 3pm PST !!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm a little dry actually.... Sorry I had to 'splain it. Takes out all the fun...

Really looking forward to whatever you come up with though! Very interesting!
I have ZERO experience with gator, but anatomy is anatomy in  every other 4-legged critter I have cleaned.


----------



## michaelt1959 (Oct 14, 2019)

Yeah .... i figure when we catch this thing I will just pretend it is a hog or deer and act accordingly.  Like you said ... a critter is a critter, tough skin or not.  I am sure the "stuff" is just located in different places. :-)


----------

